# Passport Yachts



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Anyone have an opinion on Passports? I'm in the process of buying a 1984 Passport 40 and we're looking at a Passport 515CC in a couple of years. I spoke with the President of Passport at Annapolis and I was very impressed with his interest in our purchase (vs. the many other sellers that shrugged us off as we walked through) and the apparent quality. The Passport 40 we're buying got excellent marks on its survey (you can see some pics at http://labatt.dandd.com/v/non-art/passport40). Are there any gotchas I should be concerned about? Any positives or negatives regarding Passport?

Some have already been asked and answered (decks need refinish - already got price, new sails in '03, new Yanmar diesel in '04, new bottom paint '05, new topsides pain '05, new instruments '03, new batteries '06)


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Labatt - your link didn't work for me... We spent some time with friends with a Passport 40 this summer - they had no complaints as yet, have owned the boat for just under a year. She seemed very comfortable and spacious, and kept pace with our 35' racer/cruiser in most breezes, but fell back downwind. It has a terrific cockpit for entertaining, we had 12 there and everyone had a seat. It did not appear to back up very well, but that may have been due to their relative newness with boating. (It is their first boat).


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

The link should work now. It had a ")" in it. This one has a Gori three blade prop as opposed to the original so it's supposed to be a bit better, but unless you have saildrive you're probably going to do pretty badly backing up without years of practice  We're going from a Precision 23 with an outboard to this beast... should be interesting! I hope we get a slip on the outside of the last dock at our marina for our first year! Practice practice practice they say.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Labatt...great boats for cuising. The 40 is a well respected passagemaker and the Perry designed Royal Passports were really incredible, top of the line boats. Have not yet seen the new Vista line but assume the tradition will continue...at those prices you should be getting a world class vessel down the road.


----------



## Ronbye (Nov 16, 2005)

Looks great, The one thing that prospective buyers should look for is deck space alongside the shrouds. You should be able to access the foredeck easily. This boat looks like it has that in spades.


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

If your boat is Pelican in Annapolis, I contemplated making an offer on it before I ended up buying a 94 Caliber 40. Its a nice boat! Good Luck w/ it..


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

TAK said:


> If your boat is Pelican in Annapolis, I contemplated making an offer on it before I ended up buying a 94 Caliber 40. Its a nice boat! Good Luck w/ it..


LOL! That's the one! The buyer was "motivated" and we got an incredible deal. We're doing a sea trial a week from tomorrow. In the meantime I'm making sure Passport's don't have any hidden secrets (like the decks on older Tayana 37's).


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

My broker called the listing broker for Pelican this summer when it was listed at 179k.. and asked how firm the sellers were.. He said then they would not budge.. its great boat but was not worth that IMO .. Week later I found the Caliber.. and closed a month after that. no regrets but I think you got a great boat. - The teak decks need little attention to some of the bungs but over all looks to be in great shape.. Hope you have great success.. w/ it.. I am sure you got a great price.. 

BTW.. my last boat was a catalina 27, the transition was not as daunting as I thot.. once you get used to writing Big Boat Checks ..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The one thing I would be concerned about is the iron keel on the Passport 40This can cause all kinds of structual and stabiltiy problems. You want a lead keel for all kinds of reasons.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

longwaterline said:


> The one thing I would be concerned about is the iron keel on the Passport 40This can cause all kinds of structual and stabiltiy problems. You want a lead keel for all kinds of reasons.


I'll have to see if this one has iron or lead. Apparently, lead ballast was a "popular option" for Passport 40's during this time. Thanks for the heads up! I didn't even realize that iron was standard on this boat!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Labatt, did you buy Pelican. I saw the boat when I stopped by while attending the Annapolis Boat Show. My concerns were teak decks, electrical wiring, iron keel, and black iron fuel tanks. I also need air conditioning where I sail. Out of couriosity can you share the selling price? I currently own a 79 Tartan 37 in pristine condition (new engine, sails, standing rigging, canvas, air conditioner, electronics, etc.), and could not justify the price differential.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Here is an earlier thread that dealt with iron vs. lead keels. Some people think it's no big deal. Some think it's a dealbreaker.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/buying-boat/16302-iron-v-lead-keel.html


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

jaguaretype said:


> Labatt, did you buy Pelican. I saw the boat when I stopped by while attending the Annapolis Boat Show. My concerns were teak decks, electrical wiring, iron keel, and black iron fuel tanks. I also need air conditioning where I sail. Out of couriosity can you share the selling price? I currently own a 79 Tartan 37 in pristine condition (new engine, sails, standing rigging, canvas, air conditioner, electronics, etc.), and could not justify the price differential.


We are finalizing the sale on Tuesday. There was actually a survey done on the boat prior to us looking at it so I was able to get an idea of any issues at the start of the process - very helpful. I'm not in love with having teak decks, but we only expect to have this boat for 2 years so I'll deal with them. We're going to get them refinished and that will cost us around $5k (yes, I know that's a good deal). Did you see something wrong with the electrical wiring? The only thing they survey made apparent was the lack of GFCI outlets. I'm OK with the iron keel - once again, for the same reason as the teak decks - I'll only have the boat for a couple of years. What's the problem with the black iron fuel tanks? Rust concerns?

I'll share the price once the deal is complete 

Chris


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

We're flying down to Annapolis tomorrow for the sea trial (on Tuesday) of our prospective Passport 40! It should be interesting - they are predicting 25-30kts of wind, gusts to 35kts and seas of 4 feet and there's a small craft advisory. I was hoping for under 10kts as I wanted to see how the boat would do in light air (being so heavy). Instead we'll be tucking in a reef or two. It should be fun though. The current owner is hiring a pro captain instead of coming down himself, and the surveyor and our broker, both highly seasoned sailors, will all be on board. We can't wait!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good luck and have fun. I was out for the last sail of the season a few weeks ago during a small craft advisory....and my boat is a small craft...but we had a blast. At one point we had 28 knots of wind with gusts up to 35 or so... and 5-7' seas with the occasional 8-9' thrown in to keep us on our toes.


----------



## telekitr (Oct 23, 2006)

*How's the P40 search*

Labatt......Are you still looking for a P40. I was down in Annapolis last week and looked at Pelican....must be she is still for sale???? I'm looking for the forward berth model with head in the V so Pelican did not quite fit the bill......although she looked like a good boat.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Encapsulated iron keels are very common on Perry-designed boats, like the GW42 I've owned for 17 years. Never a moment's problem or concern. 

If they're done right, there's no reason encapsulated iron ballast keels should present "structural or stability problems".

Just another old wives tale 

The Passport 40 is a very fine yacht. You'll love it.

Bill


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

jaguaretype said:


> Labatt, did you buy Pelican. I saw the boat when I stopped by while attending the Annapolis Boat Show. My concerns were teak decks, electrical wiring, iron keel, and black iron fuel tanks.


We did a pseudo sea-trial yesterday. Unfortunately, it was blowing 30 with gusts to 38, the owner wasn't on board, and it didn't appear as if the reefing lines were fully run, so we didn't get to put the sails up  We motored about a bit which let us test out a few odds and ends. The paid-for captain had sea trialed this boat once before so he was able to share a lot of information about his experiences. We decided we're going ahead and purchasing the boat.

A couple of points based upon people's comments. One, I found out the fuel tanks are actually fiberglass encased steel, not black iron. Also, the keel, while iron, was designed as an integrated portion of the hull mold (i.e. there are no keel bolts). The iron was sectioned, encapsulated in resin and then placed into the keel cavity. Theoretically speaking, according to our surveyor, there shouldn't be any rust or water issues.

The electrical wiring is in excellent shape and well laid out and marked. Wire gauge is correct for everything we could determine.

It's missing a few odds and ends that we'll be adding - a small propane heater, wind instruments, radar, rudder angle indicator and most importantly - an electric windlass since we will be hauling 250'-300' of chain or rode up when we anchor in Lake Champlain.

Should be fun!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

In an earlier post I mentioned my concerns about the iron keel. It appears that the boat's construction took care of those concerns. The Passport 40 was one of Bob Perry's more sucessful designs that in effect is an updated version of the Valiant 40. Enjoy. How can you miss with Bob Perry.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We spent some time on a Passport 40 this past summer, and had occasion to troubleshoot some minor electrical issues. I was very impressed with the documentation that came with (and was still on board) this 22 year old boat. All wiring diagrams had complete detail wrt to the terminations, wire colours, gauges, purposes etc. It made the job a lot less of a treasure hunt that it is in most other vessels.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

telekitr said:


> Labatt......Are you still looking for a P40. I was down in Annapolis last week and looked at Pelican....must be she is still for sale???? I'm looking for the forward berth model with head in the V so Pelican did not quite fit the bill......although she looked like a good boat.


We've just "closed" on Pelican. The brokerage we used - Martin Bird - has a Passport 40 for sale in Annapolis with the configuration you're looking for. It's over at Jabin's. You can give Bill Day (from Martin Bird) a call at 410-268-1086. He's been wonderful to work with.

Chris


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Chris,

You said, "It's missing a few odds and ends that we'll be adding - a small propane heater, wind instruments, radar, rudder angle indicator and most importantly - an electric windlass since we will be hauling 250'-300' of chain or rode up when we anchor in Lake Champlain."

Hey, I'd consider most of that a plus, since you'll be able to choose your own radar, wind instruments, windlass, etc. )

However, the "small propane heater" and "Lake Champlain" raised a flag with me. I don't know what kind of heater you're thinking about, but propane is dangerous stuff from several aspects. In northern climes, I'd strongly suggest a diesel-fired furnace such as the Espar or Webasto models. I've had an Espar on my boat for many years, and it's a joy. Clean, reliable, safe, efficient forced air heating throughout the boat, fueled from your main diesel tank.

If you do decide to go this route after investigation, I can recommend Ocean Options in Edgewater, MD (near Annapolis) for sales and installation. They're dealers for the Espar, and did a good job installing a new heater for me a few years ago.

Bill


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats...


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Oops...Ocean Options has now moved to Annapolis:

Ocean Options, Inc. (Mid-Atlantic Office)
7416 Edgwood Road
Annapolis, MD 21403
Phone: (410)268-9365
Fax: (410)268-8199

The Espar Airtronics D5LC (same unit I have on a Perry-designed 42' sloop) specs can be found here:

http://www.oceanoptions.com/espar_d5lc_d8lc.html

It's more than large enough to get you though the worst winter.

Bill


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

Congrats! 
Its a great boat, I am sure you will like it!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Labatt, congratulations on the purchase. I think the problem with the wiring was that it was not tinned and therefore prone to rusting. Glad to hear the tanks were not an issue. Sounds like you got an excellant boat. There is a 1980 Alden 44 for sale (asking price of $149,000), which seemed to be a better deal than the Passpoart 40, but both boats have teek decks in need of refurbishing. Jay.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

btrayfors said:


> However, the "small propane heater" and "Lake Champlain" raised a flag with me. I don't know what kind of heater you're thinking about, but propane is dangerous stuff from several aspects. In northern climes, I'd strongly suggest a diesel-fired furnace such as the Espar or Webasto models. I've had an Espar on my boat for many years, and it's a joy. Clean, reliable, safe, efficient forced air heating throughout the boat, fueled from your main diesel tank.


We're getting a quote on an Espar diesel furnace but the initial estimate was $6k. I didn't realize these things were so expensive! Is that right?

I'm already figuring out modifications... a very strange thing about the boat is that there is no deep cockpit lazarette to store fenders, lines, etc. On the other hand, almost the entire aft portion of the boat is empty. It's one of the best uses of wasted space I've seen. I'm assuming that they were planning on adding a genset, a/c and other large systems at a later date. Well, they didn't, and now I can rent it out as a condo! Anyway, I think I might have a glasser fashion a new lazarette. The black space in this pic (below) represents the open area (accessible by lifting the companionway stairs).










I'm thinking it won't be too expensive to do that.

Chris


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

" an electric windlass since we will be hauling 250'-300' of chain or rode up when we anchor in Lake Champlain."

250'-300' of chain in Lake Champlain? Where you thinking of anchoring, the middle of the lake??









just kidding, sounds like a great boat!

Sailman123


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

At a five-to-one scope, that's only 50-60'.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Sailman123 said:


> 250'-300' of chain in Lake Champlain? Where you thinking of anchoring, the middle of the lake??


LOL... have you sailed Champlain? The lake is incredibly deep all the way to the edges, formed by glaciers! In most places where we sail (between Westport to the South and Plattsburgh to the North) the *edge* of the lake is between 30 and 50 feet deep. In many other parts, the edge is over 100 feet deep! If we need to emergency anchor in a storm (we've done it more than once) and need to set at least a 6 to 1 scope in 50 feet of water we're talking about over 300 feet of chain!

If I was looking to anchor in the middle of the lake and wanted a 5 to 1 scope I'd need over 1000' of rode in the shallower spots. Champlain is deep!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Labatt,

My boat is moored off Long Point, near Point Bay Marina. Been sailing the lake for 6-7 years... It's just I don't think I've ever anchored in more than 40 feet and usualy less than 20.... just about everywhere on the lake, but then again I've never considered anchoring under the palisades down by Westport.... now that's deep!

Sailman123


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I haven't met too many other people on the net who sail on Lake Champlain! We've only been on it for a year, and have never anchored in less than 30 feet, and usually more like 50 feet. I'm sure we just haven't had the same opportunity as you to explore the best places. We've been doing it in a 23 foot trailer sailor (until now) so we overnight in marinas. We've been caught more than once on the outside of Field's Bay or just south and have had to anchor in 100+ feet during lightning storms. We'll be keeping our new boat at Willsboro Bay Marina. Perhaps we'll meet on the lake at some point.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Chris,

"We're getting a quote on an Espar diesel furnace but the initial estimate was $6k. I didn't realize these things were so expensive! Is that right?"

Yeah, about right. I paid $5,300 in 2002 for the D5LC and installation. It's good stuff, but doesn't come cheap.

Then, again....the Passport 40 is a quality boat. I figure you don't want to junk up such a boat with anything less than quality gear. Just gotta take a deep breath and pony up the boat units )

Seriously, though, central forced air heating is a wonderful thing and I'd think it especially great in the northern climes where you plan to cruise.

Bill


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

btrayfors said:


> Just gotta take a deep breath and pony up the boat units )


I've only been doing this for a week, and I've already learned to take the number I THINK something will cost and double or triple it. Case in point - I figured about $3k for the heater. Oh well


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

labatt said:


> I haven't met too many other people on the net who sail on Lake Champlain! We've only been on it for a year, and have never anchored in less than 30 feet, and usually more like 50 feet. I'm sure we just haven't had the same opportunity as you to explore the best places. We've been doing it in a 23 foot trailer sailor (until now) so we overnight in marinas. We've been caught more than once on the outside of Field's Bay or just south and have had to anchor in 100+ feet during lightning storms. We'll be keeping our new boat at Willsboro Bay Marina. Perhaps we'll meet on the lake at some point.


Labatt,

Willsboro Marinia is one of, or maybe the nicest, marina on the lake. beautiful setting and a great restaurant. I'm sure you'll enjoy it there.
BTW, the inside end of Willsboro bay has some nice anchorages in less than 20 feet. Some of my favorite overnights... Crown Point bridge, Button Bay, Kingsland Bay, Valcour Island, Burton Island, Malletts Bay.. The Gut, etc etc.... You have some fun ahead of you.

Sailman123


----------



## ely (May 7, 2007)

*Loved mine*

I sailed a Pasport 40 (1985) for over 7 years. Loved everything about it except that big a transom. She was a swift sailer and very well laid out with an enormous saloon. We modified the berths in the saloon to pull out. We had a lead keel so no worries there.
It's the only boat I've had that I sold for more than I paid for her! If you have specific questions just ask.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info Ely. We ended up purchasing our P40 a few months back and we're literally on the delivery run from Annapolis to Lake Champlain right now! We'll see how she does tomorrow night when we exit Cape May and go offshore for the overnight leg to New York City.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Chris,
If by some chance you layover in Cape May I'd be interested in your thoughts on Utchs Marina, or any other marine in Cape May. I plan to move my boat there next summer. Thanks and good luck.
Tom Shannon


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

We got a recommendation from someone at this marina to go to the "Canyon Club Marina" in Cape May. It's not too expensive and has good services. He's been there a few times before. If we stop, I'll let you know.


----------



## telekitr (Oct 23, 2006)

*Passport 40 on Lake Champlain*

Hey Labatt.....we too live on Lake Champlain and sail in Shelburne. Where are you going to keep Pelican? We are looking at a P40 in NY next week for a survey and sea trial. If all goes well, there may be 2 on our great lake!!


----------



## telekitr (Oct 23, 2006)

*Nice home for Pelican*

Labatt....in reading further above, I see that you're keeping her in Willsboro Bay. Great choice! The owners are great people. I've known them for close to 30 years as my business takes me to various marinas on a regular basis. This is for sure one of , if not....the best on the lake. Have a safe delivery and lets hear some good sea stories. Will be interested on how your trip thru the Champlain Canal goes.....


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Telekitr -

If you're looking at the P40 on Long Island, I've heard the decks need A LOT of work and that it's not in the best shape. That's just rumor though... I know my broker looked at it for another customer of his and wasn't in love. I have to say though - the Passport 40 (in general) turned out to be an even better boat than I thought it would be. I thought she would be dog slow in lighter (sub 10 knot) winds and she does decently. She's very comfortable and you can pretty much throw anything you want at her.

Our mast is down now. We're a motorboat. We'll be doing the trip up the canal this weekend. I'm not excited about it - I like nice, wide open bodies of water. These rivers and canals just ain't my cup o' tea. Plus, with a 2 knot current against us it will be somewhat slow. I'll let you know how it goes.

Where will you be keeping your boat on Champlain? I'm thinking about trying to arrange for a "Sailnet Get Together" in Burlington sometime this summer.


----------



## telekitr (Oct 23, 2006)

*Lake Champlain sailing*

Hi Chris...yes we are looking at the one in NY. Had a good survey done last week and sea trial the same day in light 8-10 knots breezes......just what I was hoping for. I suspect she will perform well in the heavy stuff but the lighter air was a nice surprise. In 8 knots, when the puffs hit, she had a nice even slow weather helm. Good and responsive for such a heavy boat. Decks did need some work when I first looked at her last fall. Over the winter, the current owner had quite a few bungs pulled out, fasteners rebedded and new plugs put in. Also replaced some of the glass which was looking a bit foggy. The deck still has some suspicious spots but not a show stopper. Also have commissioned Bob Perry to help us along with the purchase. He infoms me that some of the early boats came thru with a checker board mahoganny inlay core which is much less prone to water creeping all over the deck once it gets in. Not sure if this is one of those boats. Just have to get a core sample to see. All in all the surveyor was pretty happy with what he found. 
Regarding her possible new home.... We will keep her at the Lake Champlain Yacht Club in Shelburne at least for part of the summer. Plan is to haul in mid summer...maybe later, and store behind my boat shop for a couple of years of refit. 
I also learned just today that there will be another P40 coming into Mallets Bay to the Moorings Marina next week. Someone purchased her out in Michigan I believe and will be keeping her here for a time.
We could have a P40 rendevous!!!
Will look forward to hooking up if all goes well. 
Ernie


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

She definitely digs in when in the heavier stuff. I did find the cockpit doesn't drain as quickly as I hoped, but since I'll be doing mostly coastal stuff I'm not as concerned. I just found a spot on our deck where the teak is bowing a little bit. I'm a bit scared to see what's underneath, but we'll be checking it out in a couple of weeks. Congrats on yours - it seems to be a great boat! There's a Passport mailing list on sailnet too... Messages ... Let me know when you bring her up north. Perhaps we can escort you for part of the way if we're around! I'm thrilled to hear there will be such a huge contigent of P40's on the lake! We'll have to do a rendezvous somewhere on the lake. Keep in touch.

Chris


----------



## telekitr (Oct 23, 2006)

*I see Pelican at the dock*

Hi Chris..I was over at Willsboro yesterday and saw that Pelican was nicely enjoying her new home . She certainly looks classy amoung all the other boats on the dock. How was the trip up?


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Are you the canvas maker that Andre told me stopped by?

Thanks for the "classy" comment. I've been feeling like she's looking a bit trampy lately  There's still a big black scratch and smudge on the hull from a poor docking experience on our trip up the Hudson, and the cetol is in horrible shape along the topside teak. We spent a bunch of time this past weekend starting to sand it all down, so now it looks worse  Half sanded, half splotchy old Cetol. Yippy! There are some pretty nice boats at Willsboro... a J40, CR42, Nauticat 36, a HR, a Sabre, a Tartan - and those were just at docks 4 and 5. I haven't peeked down the other ones yet 

When are you bringing your P40 up? The trip up the Canal was a no brainer with two of us doing it. Locks 1-8 on Saturday (tied up AT lock 9 - huge area to tie up with a real head that's open until 10 (or overnight if they "forget" to lock up) and pizza delivery if you don't want to make food on the boat). Lock 9-Champlain Bridge Marina (they can put you on the fuel dock which isn't bad - we could have reached Westport or even Willsboro if we motored until 8pm, but we were tired). We went to Willsboro the next day but could have easily made Burlington or farther north. 

The only troublesome lock was the Federal lock in Troy. You only get one place to hang on per vessel. It's a vertical rope or a vertical rod that's fixed in place. If you run a line from the stern forward, and the bow back, and you stand in the middle with the lines around the rod, you can use it as a pivot point. We figured this out AFTER a very hairy ride up. The rest of the locks have lines every 12 feet or so and you can grab a fore and aft one. Make sure you grab the lines on the same side as the wind as blowing FROM. If it's blowing west to east, keep your boat on the west side. The way the winds works, that will keep you pushed against the the west side of the lock. Otherwise you have to fight to keep the boat against the wall and from moving forward/backward. It got real easy after a while.

If you need mast braces for your trip up let me know. Ours are stored near Saratoga right now but we would gladly meet you in Catskill with them for a fellow P40 owner (depending on timing). We also have a cruising guide from the NYS Canal Authority. When are you heading North?


----------



## telekitr (Oct 23, 2006)

Yes...that was me. As I mentioned earlier, I have been working at Willsboro for almost 30 years on and off and it is really a great spot to keep the boat and great owners.

The classy comment was definetly meant as a compliment. We have to remember that when we purchase a boat that is 23 years old, there is going to be some some work that is needed to "bring her back" but....when complete ( and not done overnight) she will be real looker! 

We were going to go down this weekend coming up but due to some work commitments, we'll wait untill the weekend of 6/23. Leave about mid day from the dock and head for the Battery. Probably first night around the Throngs Neck Bridge, then continue on Sunday on up the Hudson. We are not going to rush too much but do have to get back for work commitments. Probably a 5 day trip.

Thanks for the tips in the locks. Neither of us have done the trip up yet but we've talked to alot who have and managed to pick out all the important info. Your comments were not ones that we have gotten as of yet so thanks....

Regarding the mast supports, we were just planning to get some wood at the lumber yard in Catskill. Its pretty easy to erect the supports. I'd hate to see you sacrifice some potentially good sanding time ! anyway.....we could keep in touch on that one. Did you leave the dodger up and build over it or did you drop everything and keep it rather low to the deck? I was kind of thinking that I'd at least like the dodger in place just in case it is a nasty day. ....makes for a nice place to sit in the open hatch with the overhead protection for the person not at the wheel.

Glad you made it safe and sound and look forward to meeting you.
Ernie


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## canadianboatseeker (May 9, 2010)

labatt said:


> I'll have to see if this one has iron or lead. Apparently, lead ballast was a "popular option" for Passport 40's during this time. Thanks for the heads up! I didn't even realize that iron was standard on this boat!


what about the Passport 37 -Iron or lead keel? Anyone know....


----------

